# 08 brute force 750i no spark on front cylinder



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this site, I have checked other posts but can seem to find the same problem I'm having, hopefully someone out there can shed some light,
I'm having an issue with no spark on the front cylinder,funny thing is it was running yesterday, I have power to both coils, I have cross checked both coils and tested them with my meter and they are good, I tested the crank sensor and I'm getting 207ohms which is low, I know it should be 223- 517ohms, would this cause me to only get spark at 1 coil or should I have no spark at either coil?
Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Also I checked the voltage to the ecm and getting good battery voltage in, and good continuity from pins on ecm down to the coils.
Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ratboy78 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new to this site, I have checked other posts but can seem to find the same problem I'm having, hopefully someone out there can shed some light,
> I'm having an issue with no spark on the front cylinder,funny thing is it was running yesterday, I have power to both coils, I have cross checked both coils and tested them with my meter and they are good, I tested the crank sensor and I'm getting 207ohms which is low, I know it should be 223- 517ohms, would this cause me to only get spark at 1 coil or should I have no spark at either coil?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated,
> Also I checked the voltage to the ecm and getting good battery voltage in, and good continuity from pins on ecm down to the coils.
> Thanks.


What exactly is the running and non running battery voltage?


----------



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

Running voltage is 14.1 as far as I remember, non run voltage 12.25, there is a new battery


----------



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

Everything was ok till I removed the tray over the fuel pump to install a new sock on it


----------



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

Sorry on my original post I ment to say 407ohms on crank sensor
Thanks for the reply by the way


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Switch plugs and see if it shifts to the rear. If not switch coils. If still not..and there is nothing wrong with the front cylinder...or injector or fuel pressure issue, you may have an issue with the ECM. Have you checked the chassis grounds?


----------



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

I have switched plugs and cross checked the coils both coils spark good on the rear, you said something interesting that I just noticed, I have both plugs out and when I crank the motor I can see fuel blowing out the rear plug hole but not the front, sorry I dont have a wiring diagram or schematic for this, is the injector tied into the ignition circuit? And could that cause the no spark on the front?
Do you happen to know the pin# on the ecu for the injector?
Thanks I really appreciate your help I think you have pushed me closer to my problem.


----------



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

I checked the chassis grounds and they are good, I even ran a direct ground to the coil.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ratboy78 said:


> I have switched plugs and cross checked the coils both coils spark good on the rear, you said something interesting that I just noticed, I have both plugs out and when I crank the motor I can see fuel blowing out the rear plug hole but not the front, sorry I dont have a wiring diagram or schematic for this, is the injector tied into the ignition circuit? And could that cause the no spark on the front?
> Do you happen to know the pin# on the ecu for the injector?
> Thanks I really appreciate your help I think you have pushed me closer to my problem.


 The ECm uses the same CPS/Pulse coil for the timing of the spark and the injector pulse. If both are out on the front cylinder...its looking more like an ECM issue but...below is a link to the shop manual, compliments of MIMB. It has the wiring diagram and a pretty good trouble shooter. Download it.


Adobe Document Cloud


----------



## Ratboy78 (May 7, 2019)

Hi, mate just wanted to let you know I found my issue thanks to the diagram you sent me, got a break in a couple of wires in the harness and the front injector was shorting to ground when I moved the harness around, I ordered a new harness will let you know how it goes.
Thanks for your help again appreciate it.
John.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ratboy78 said:


> Hi, mate just wanted to let you know I found my issue thanks to the diagram you sent me, got a break in a couple of wires in the harness and the front injector was shorting to ground when I moved the harness around, I ordered a new harness will let you know how it goes.
> Thanks for your help again appreciate it.
> John.


Cool. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

